# Bajar y subir informacion



## alorensal

Hola a todos. ¿Puede ser "saisir" el equivalente de "bajar" o "bajarse" ? 
Ejemplo: Me he bajado una peli de internet.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## lpfr

Télécharger quelque chose par Internet.


----------



## josepbadalona

bajar = télécharger
"saisir" es entrar datos


----------



## alorensal

Merci beaucoup, mais c'est quoi exactement "entrar datos" ? Quel type de "datos"? Tu pourrais me donner un exemple?
Y, ya que estamos, j'ai lu quelque part "traduire un logiciel" et je me demande si c'est "instalar" ou autre chose.
Mille fois merci.


----------



## lpfr

"Traduire un logiciel" es traducir un programa. Es decir, traducir todos los términos, palabras y frases que hace aparecer en la pantalla o en los escritos. Eso solo puede hacerse si se dispone de los útiles necesarios para que el programa utilice la palabras traducidas. No tiene nada que ver con la instalación.


----------



## josepbadalona

alorensal said:


> Merci beaucoup, mais c'est quoi exactement "entrar datos" ? Quel type de "datos"? Tu pourrais me donner un exemple?
> Y, ya que estamos, j'ai lu quelque part "traduire un logiciel" et je me demande si c'est "instalar" ou autre chose.
> Mille fois merci.


 
"entrar datos", por ejemplo si haces una lista de trabajadores "entrando" en una tabla sus datos personales .. fecha de nacimiento, teléfono, dirección  ... 
eso se llama "saisir"


----------



## alorensal

Muchas gracias de nuevo a los dos. Ya lo tengo claro.


----------



## zantike

Hola amigos.
Como podria decir "bajar una cancion"

gracias.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola zantike,


En tu caso bajar = descargar 

Se puede decir "*télécharger une chanson*"

Aquí un foro relacionado con el tema 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=366105


Nos vemos


----------



## Son1977

Hola, bonjour!

Sabéis como se dice en francés *bajar* algo de la red?
Bajar un programa?
bajar un mp3???


Muchas gracias,
merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Son:

Deberías echarle un vistazo a este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=366105

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Forgetmenot

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

Quisiera conocer la traduccion al frances de los terminos "subir" y "bajar" empleados en el campo de la informatica y de internet. Bajar es "télécharger" creo? Y "subir"?

Gracias

PS: Tengo un ejemplo:

 "hasta ahora, mientras uno formaba parte de esa red social, le concedia a Facebook una licencia de uso del material que _subiera _(fotos, textos y demas)"


----------



## hual

Hola Forgemenot

Si no me equivoco, tanto "bajar" como "subir" se traducen por "télécharger".

Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

Coincido con Hual.

Saludos


----------



## Forgetmenot

Gracias Hual y bellota por vuestras respuestas.
Despues de una busqueda me parece que subir seria mas bien poner algo sobre Internet (déposer) y bajar seria tomar algo de Internet (télécharger).
Que os parece?
Gracias de toda manera!


----------



## hual

Forgetmenot said:


> Gracias Hual y bellota por vuestras respuestas.
> Despues de una busqueda me parece que subir seria mas bien poner algo sobre Internet (déposer) y bajar seria tomar algo de Internet (télécharger).
> Que os parece?
> Gracias de toda manera!


Si nos atenemos a la etimología de "télécharger", lo que "se carga a distancia", puede ir ambos sentidos, desde tu PC a la red y desde ésta a tu PC.


----------



## Forgetmenot

Si, es verdad; tienes razon Hual.
Gracias!
Saludos


----------



## xrist

Vuelvo sobre este tema ya que a traves de la discusión no quedó claro:

En español para decir descargar o bajar (archivos, musica) se traduce Télécharger.

Pero el opuesto? es decir subir/cargar (archivo, un CV..), como lo traducen? tambien télécharger? o téléverser?

Y cargar un programa? : télécharger otra vez?

gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
El verbo es "charger" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/charger

Ver también este glosario: http://www.acta.es/glosarios/internet_y_la_web-e.pdf
Está en la parte superior de la página español-francés : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=823972&page=2&p=4468606#post4468606


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola 

Para subir/cargar un CV, diría:
"*mettre *un CV/un fichier/une vidéo* en ligne*" o simplemente "*mettre *un CV/un fichier/une vidéo* sur un site*" si el contexto lo permite.
Por ejemplo : 
_"Si vous voulez voir les photos que j'ai prises à la fête de Pascal, je les ai *mises en ligne* ici."
__"J'ai *mis mon CV sur plusieurs sites.*"

_(en Francia, me parece que de verdad, no se utiliza "*téléverser*")


----------



## xrist

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> El verbo es "charger" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/charger
> 
> Ver también este glosario: http://www.acta.es/glosarios/internet_y_la_web-e.pdf
> Está en la parte superior de la página español-francés : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=823972&page=2&p=4468606#post4468606



Gracias a ambas!

Tina, me quedó claro finalmente con "charger".  Y gracias por el link, no lo conocia.
Cariños


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola xrist,

Se dice también "télécharger", creo que es más corriente que "charger". Y nunca escuché "téléverser", aunque es bonita la palabra 
Y estoy de acuerdo con DearPrudence para la traducción de "subir" en este contexto.
Un saludo,

Supercali


----------



## xrist

supercalifragilistic said:


> Hola xrist,
> 
> Se dice también "télécharger", creo que es más corriente que "charger". Y nunca escuché "téléverser", aunque es bonita la palabra
> Y estoy de acuerdo con DearPrudence para la traducción de "subir" en este contexto.
> Un saludo,
> 
> Supercali



Gracias Supercalif y Gracias Dear Prudence, me quedó claro la diferencia!!!!! Cariños


----------

